# Wireless Bluetooth headphones and earphones - recommendations and chat



## NoXion (Jun 23, 2017)

Anyone got any recommendations? The headphone port on my phone is crapping out and I've got music taking up space that I'd like to listen to. Someone told me that about £20 is a balance between quality and price.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 23, 2017)

I got some cheap in hmv krace or something , bout 15 quid , battery life isn't great but the sound is good , IL try n find them if I remember when sober tomorrow ☺


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 23, 2017)

I bought some *Kitsound Metro* these a few months back, they are fine for the money - better than I expected.


----------



## sumimasen (Jul 1, 2017)

These are what I have. For planes, trains and gym they're decent sound with decent noise-cancellation. 

Bluetooth Headphones, TaoTronics Wireless Headsets Stereo Music Earphones (Bluetooth 4.0, Hands Free Calling, Built-in Microphone, A2DP/AVRCP) Bluetooth Headphones, TaoTronics Wireless Headsets: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2017)

My SoundPEATS QY7 headphones have just packed up after two years service so need a new set. Thinking I might move away from the 'in-ear' type this time but nothing too bulky


----------



## Wookey (Jul 19, 2017)

Look at this fella on the tram now. Apart from his superb upper arm definition, what are these teeny tiny wireless earphones he's got on?? 

I'd have asked him but I fancied him a bit much to make my words work.


----------



## elbows (Jul 19, 2017)

Wookey said:


> Look at this fella on the tram now. Apart from his superb upper arm definition, what are these teeny tiny wireless earphones he's got on??
> 
> I'd have asked him but I fancied him a bit much to make my words work.



Apple AirPods - overpriced and dont sound good enough to even begin to justify the price apparently.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 19, 2017)

I got these from Amazon.  Really brilliant headphones.  And they fold.

JVC Lightweight Headphones - Black: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics


----------



## Wookey (Jul 19, 2017)

elbows said:


> Apple AirPods - overpriced and dont sound good enough to even begin to justify the price apparently.



Thankyou elbows! Right, well I won't live an iLife so not for me, even if they sounded fab.


----------



## Wookey (Jul 19, 2017)

Philips SHQ4300LF ActionFit Sport headphones, flexible: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics






I bought these by accident, wasn't after a neckband type affair, but I actually really like em, rarely have them off from round my neck! No faffin with a spaghetti of wires, just pop em in and they stay in. And in jaunty green too, wmcyaf?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2017)

Am thinking of getting these on payday 

SGIN Bluetooth Headphones, Wireless V4.2 Magnetic: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics


----------



## kabbes (Jul 20, 2017)

I bought these about six months ago:

Sennheiser Momentum 2.0 Wireless review

They are amazing.  Comfortable, flawless sound, don't drop out, brilliant.  They cost though.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 20, 2017)

got some bose uns a year o so ago  @ 1£50 or so- battery life is OK but seems to drop one a week or so and I have to clear devices and remap, the blutoof is far better quality that cable but not as loud. Oh yes, make sure you can use a cable for when the headphone battery is dead- not sure if all BT phones allow this. they doesnt arf leak though, so its a sure fire way to fuck everyone off on their already stressful commute


----------



## moon (Jul 20, 2017)

These are amazing.. 
AKG Y50BT Portable Foldable On-Ear Rechargeable: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics


----------



## Hughde (Jul 26, 2017)

I had bad experience with Bosse so I do not recommend it to anyone.


----------



## moon (Aug 2, 2017)

My wired earbuds broke over the weekend... so I got a new pair of wireless ones which are great so far.. 
The Skullcandy Ink'd £30
Please note the design, the bit that goes around your neck is probably the best advantage of these earbuds, the controls weigh down the front part so it doesn't keep slipping back and tugging the earbuds out, yet its so light you hardly know you are wearing it.
You can remove one or both buds without losing them as the are stored safely around your neck. The controls being within the neckband allows for a longer battery time and bigger buttons.
I just wish they made the neck bit look like jewellery for the ultimate in technology wearables  Please ... someone do this... I want it!







Skullcandy Ink'd Bluetooth Wireless In-Ear Earbuds with: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2017)

moon I looked at these but reviews a bit dodgy


----------



## moon (Aug 2, 2017)

nahhhhhhhh they are great... I am using them now for editing in premiere.
What did the bad reviews say?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 4, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Am thinking of getting these on payday
> 
> SGIN Bluetooth Headphones, Wireless V4.2 Magnetic: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics


Seems they have just packed up  a shame because I had got used to them.


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 4, 2018)

I have these- Skullcandy uproar wireless - I think they are great for the money - £22- dropped in price.
But think I might have to go for some crusher headphones where by you can really feel the bass.


----------



## addysmith97 (Sep 5, 2018)

You can also go for Bluetooth V5.0 Hands-Free Headphone 57mm Driver Unit. They are great in use.


----------



## kropotkin (Sep 9, 2018)

Everything you've posted so far looks like spam


----------



## Badgers (Sep 11, 2018)

Have ordered these

 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07CGN1V26/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_df2LBbAAB7P3T


> KOOHO E1 Bluetooth Wireless Lightweight Sports Headphones, Magnetic In-ear with Mic, HD Stereo, IPX6 Waterproof, Noise Cancelling, 8 Hours Play Time (black)


Nothing special but £22.99 and the reviews are very good. Battery life seems okay and also magnetic like my old pair which I had got used to using.


----------



## salem (Sep 11, 2018)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Anker-Headphones-Lightweight-Sweatproof-Travelling-Black/dp/B01N6DC2ZE






I've had those for almost a year, they fit me better than any in ear headphones I've ever had - only headphones I've has which don't even fall out when I run.

As they're a right fit they block out a lot of outside noise so the sound quality seems great (even though it probably isn't *actually* great, it's not starting from a point of clashing so much with background noise).

Battery isn't too bad, gets a few hours no problems .

For twenty quid they are a fantastic buy IMHO


----------



## Wookey (Sep 11, 2018)

Wookey said:


> Philips SHQ4300LF ActionFit Sport headphones, flexible: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just realised that more than a year later I am still using these all day every day...The same pair! I've never had earphones last that long!


----------



## Nivag (Sep 11, 2018)

salem said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Anker-Headphones-Lightweight-Sweatproof-Travelling-Black/dp/B01N6DC2ZE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got these as well. The bass is pretty good for a inear headphone and comfortable for me to wear.


----------



## BristolEcho (Sep 11, 2018)

kalidarkone said:


> I have these- Skullcandy uproar wireless - I think they are great for the money - £22- dropped in price.View attachment 146079
> But think I might have to go for some crusher headphones where by you can really feel the bass.



I'm not a massive fan of the crushers that I bought and wished that I got something else. While the bass is really cool, the sound quality isn't great. It's a bit of a novelty.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 11, 2018)

Don't wish to sound like an Apple fan but Airpods really are the best earphones I've ever owned on balance between comfort, sound, battery life, portability and ease of use.


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 11, 2018)

BristolEcho said:


> I'm not a massive fan of the crushers that I bought and wished that I got something else. While the bass is really cool, the sound quality isn't great. It's a bit of a novelty.


Good to know thanks for the heads up.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 11, 2018)

salem said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Anker-Headphones-Lightweight-Sweatproof-Travelling-Black/dp/B01N6DC2ZE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've got this pair which is practically identical but has the AptX codec, which I would look out for on products as it does make a difference, and there's plenty which are identical or cheaper price.

aptX - Wikipedia

Sadly the pair I have seem to have gone end of life.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07DQJ8...olid=3C1I6NSOYPPPK&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


----------



## Nivag (Sep 11, 2018)

cybershot said:


> I've got this pair which is practically identical but has the AptX codec, which I would look out for on products as it does make a difference, and there's plenty which are identical or cheaper price.
> 
> aptX - Wikipedia
> 
> ...


This is the pair I've actually got and it's has aptX - https://amzn.to/2Ql3LPW


----------



## hermitical (Sep 16, 2018)

any recommendations for 'true wireless' in ears? I'm wondering if any on the budget-ish end are really worth trying....


----------



## Cid (Oct 5, 2018)

Just bought a pair of vava (taotronic) moov28s. I think these and the ankers upthread, and probably some others are pretty much the same. Far as I worked out the models work like this:

Taotronic 17.99 pair; long battery life (9hrs) but sdc 
Taotronic 18.99: 7hr battery but aptx 
Taotronic 24.99: ‘upgraded’, 8hr battery aptx 
Vava moov28 25.99: 9hr battery aptx

I think the vava may be a little bulkier, though they’re still pretty comfortable. Long battery was important for me. I’m kind of surprised by the short battery life on some of the collar types. Vava looks like everything is in the bud, taotronic it may be in the controller, don’t have it. But either way you’d think sticking them in a collar could give you at least double.

Sound is good enough. I also have shure se215s which are, unsurprisingly, a lot better. But also less convenient... they’re better than default apple earbuds, but I also hate that kind of earphone, so biased. I don’t have other cheap wired phones for comparison.


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2019)

These seem to be very positively reviewed







TaoTronics Active Noise Canceling Headphones 2019 review: Better than ever

£54 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Cancelling...nics-Cellphone-Black/dp/B07MR52QWH/ref=sr_1_1


----------



## dervish (Feb 11, 2019)

I have a pair of these 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Wireless-B...=1549902128&sr=8-1&keywords=blitzwolf+bw-fye1

I think they are fantastic. 3 hr battery life, they come in a case which will charge them 4 times, the sound is great as well. 

If you don't mind the wait for postage they are a lot cheaper here. 

[Bluetooth 5.0] Blitzwolf® BW-FYE1 TWS True Wireless Earphone Stereo Headphones with Charging Box


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2019)

dervish said:


> I have a pair of these
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Wireless-B...=1549902128&sr=8-1&keywords=blitzwolf+bw-fye1
> 
> I think they are fantastic. 3 hr battery life, they come in a case which will charge them 4 times, the sound is great as well.
> ...


Three hours isn't very much at all.


----------



## dervish (Feb 11, 2019)

Absolutely fine for my uses, I've only reached the end of the battery once, on a 3 hour coach trip.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 11, 2019)

kabbes said:


> I bought these about six months ago:
> 
> Sennheiser Momentum 2.0 Wireless review
> 
> They are amazing.  Comfortable, flawless sound, don't drop out, brilliant.  They cost though.



I've used Sennheiser for years, not as expensive as that though.


----------



## Nivag (Feb 11, 2019)

I've seen this brand reviewed and are cheap with a good battery life.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 11, 2019)

My mpow’s last 8 hours. According to the blurb. Never had to play that long in one sitting.


----------



## Idaho (Feb 15, 2019)

Lidl have cheap ones for £13 at the moment. I only really use them for audio books, so don't know how good they are for music.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 15, 2019)

Jabra Move Wireless Bluetooth On-Ear Headphones - Black https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00NHSFWG4/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_O4OzCbJKGZVJZ

I've got these. I think they were 30 quid in sale maybe a year ago.

8 hours battery. But if they are switched on and not playing they don't seem to use any battery. I've often used them all day at work, accidently leave them switched on over night and they're still going in the morning.

No battery deterioration yet, a year in. 

Comes with a standard jack cable if you ever need such things. 

Sound OK.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 15, 2019)

The one annoyance I've found with wireless headphones is the over keen alert to the power running low.


----------



## salem (Feb 15, 2019)

Oh god that drives me mad, I'll get half an hour that is all I need to get home ruined by an annoying jarring beep every 30 seconds that puts me on edge.

On my headphones it's also the bloody bright blue led that that makes me look like a Christmas tree.


----------



## dervish (Feb 15, 2019)

I convinced work to buy me a pair of these They are pretty good. Having to get used to the sound though, they are only BT4.1 and the headphones let in all sorts out outside noise, but they are ok for the office, and they mean that I can listen to tunes, if a call comes in it reduces the volume, works as a headset then music comes back when the annoying disturbing person goes away and I can go back to listening to tunes again. 

They are not as good as my Blitzwolfs though, the sound on those is much better. The logitechs don't fold up either so not really all that convenient but good for the office.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 15, 2019)

Any help? https://inews.co.uk/ibuys/tech/best...s-over-on-ear-noise-cancelling-wired-reviews/

My trouble appears to be keeping them in place and you


----------



## trashpony (Feb 15, 2019)

dervish said:


> I have a pair of these
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Wireless-B...=1549902128&sr=8-1&keywords=blitzwolf+bw-fye1
> 
> I think they are fantastic. 3 hr battery life, they come in a case which will charge them 4 times, the sound is great as well.
> ...


Do you reckon you can lie down with these on without them being massively uncomfortable? My mum wants some to wear listening to the radio in bed. I know you can get some which are like headbands but she wouldn’t like anything around her head like that.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 15, 2019)

What about a speaker? The Best Pillow Speakers You Can Use For Music In Bed


----------



## Maggot (Feb 15, 2019)

I got these:  Sony MDR-ZX330BT Wireless Headphones

About £50.

Good review in Which and I'm very happy with them,


----------



## BristolEcho (Feb 15, 2019)

trashpony said:


> Do you reckon you can lie down with these on without them being massively uncomfortable? My mum wants some to wear listening to the radio in bed. I know you can get some which are like headbands but she wouldn’t like anything around her head like that.



How about wireless in ear ones? Without any wires? I saw a pair for £50 and want to get them for the same reason.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 15, 2019)

hash tag said:


> What about a speaker? The Best Pillow Speakers You Can Use For Music In Bed


Ooh interesting! She currently uses plug in ones I think so those are a real possibility. 

BristolEcho thanks for suggestion but I don’t think she likes in ear things. She’s a bit weird and fussy (she’s 87 tho so I guess she’s entitled to be!)


----------



## mx wcfc (Feb 15, 2019)

As it happens, I got bought some blue tooth headphones recently.  I had to buy a thingy to get them to work with my ipod.  The thingy has arrived, but I'm a bit pissed tonight, so may try them tomorrow.


----------



## dervish (Feb 16, 2019)

trashpony said:


> Do you reckon you can lie down with these on without them being massively uncomfortable? My mum wants some to wear listening to the radio in bed. I know you can get some which are like headbands but she wouldn’t like anything around her head like that.


Yes you can, wiskey does with hers, they are tiny so only have a 3hr battery life and an annoying beep when they are running out of battery so not great to fall asleep to.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2019)

hash tag said:


> What about a speaker? The Best Pillow Speakers You Can Use For Music In Bed


I find that just sticking the phone under the pillow is fine


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Feb 17, 2019)

editor said:


> These seem to be very positively reviewed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Currently 49quid on Amazon UK, deal of the day.  35% of them have gone already.

RRP 80quid


----------



## cybershot (Mar 27, 2019)

Another set to add to the collection, I've been sent a pair of these to review: https://www.amazon.co.uk/AfterShokz-Conduction-Headphones-Bluetooth-Sweatproof-grey/dp/B075FMK7SD

Never heard of the company before, and these are overly expensive to the pairs I've purchased myself, so will be interesting to tell the difference with sound and comfort. Especially as it looks like they don't even go in your ear. Anyone ever heard of AfterShokz?


----------



## girasol (Mar 27, 2019)

On the cheaper side of things, I got these last October https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00U5WV250 - they're still at the lower price of £49.99 (instead of £90).  I use them for jogging, they keep my ears warm, which is great because my ears hurt like hell when it's cold.  Noise cancelling isn't great but sound quality isn't bad at all.  A good one for outdoors, and cheapo.


----------



## girasol (Mar 27, 2019)

salem said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Anker-Headphones-Lightweight-Sweatproof-Travelling-Black/dp/B01N6DC2ZE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Might get these for summer time running.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 27, 2019)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Currently 49quid on Amazon UK, deal of the day.  35% of them have gone already.
> 
> RRP 80quid



Bought *a pair of these* TaoTronics about a month back from Amazon - paid £43 when they were in a sale - love them.
The ANC is nearly as good as my wired Bose noise cancelling headphones. Heavier and hotter, though. The battery life is brilliant. Wish they felt more robust.

That Android Central review states:


and I agree with all that - I find my bose ones more comfy- dunno what the issue is with micro usb- that's the same charger as my phone so no worries (for me).  The plastics creak a bit and I'm careful with them as a result, use the carry case etc.  Well worth what I paid. Dunno if I would have paid £80 for them - I'd be more likely to go with a more well known brand name - mainly because _marketing works_ I imagine.


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 28, 2019)

girasol said:


> Might get these for summer time running.




Have you tried bone conduction ones? I use  aftershoks.  

Decent sound and more chance of avoiding being run over


----------



## cybershot (Jul 9, 2019)

Continuing my fascination for picking up cheap Bluetooth headphones (this will be about the 5th pair I’ve purchased and fwiw there’s absolutely nothing wrong with any of the other pairs)

I’ve decided to get a pair of the i80 TWS AirPod clones for £16 in a flash sale from gearbest (From China so will no doubt take weeks to arrive, usually between £30-£40) to compare against the real deal. Well. Gen 1s.

And yes the battery length on these does suck even less than originals but for my now daily commutes on the train should last and I can easily charge them via the case.


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Continuing my fascination for picking up cheap Bluetooth headphones (this will be about the 5th pair I’ve purchased and fwiw there’s absolutely nothing wrong with any of the other pairs)


Why do you need 5 pairs?!


----------



## cybershot (Jul 9, 2019)

editor said:


> Why do you need 5 pairs?!



Because they all run out of battery so I make sure I have numerous pairs on me so I’m never without music on my daily 2 hour commute. 

Only joking. I’ve never had battery issues with any of them. At least upto 4 hours anyway and that was my first pair which I now rarely use and to be honest were a bit uncomfortable. 

Real answer I don’t need five pairs. I doubt anyone does. I’m a sucker for cheap Chinese tech.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jul 10, 2019)

What would be the best pair you recommend? Think I lost my Skull Candy Crushers so I'll need a new pair for upcoming holiday. Probably going to get the AKG's but might be tempted by a cheaper pair.


----------



## cybershot (Jul 10, 2019)

BristolEcho said:


> What would be the best pair you recommend? Think I lost my Skull Candy Crushers so I'll need a new pair for upcoming holiday. Probably going to get the AKG's but might be tempted by a cheaper pair.



Ultimately the best are the Bose's, Sony's and Apple Airpods of this world, but they come at a premium price. Sennheisers if you can find at a good price are always worth a punt in my book, but there may be a bit of over indulgence in brand loyalty there that's been going on with me since the 90s.

If it's cheap £15-£20 you want to spend, there isn't much in it, they all pretty much do the same job, and sound decent enough. It's more a case of getting something that will hopefully be comfortable to you, and depending on your commutes and how and when you may get to charge them, I would probably look at nothing less than 8 hours usage.

Always worth looking for AptX (and even AptX HD if there's anything budget with it) and Bluetooth 5 now too. In fact that's the hard part with budget ones now, shifting through the older models that people are still trying to flog for £15-£20


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 10, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Ultimately the best are the Bose's, Sony's and Apple Airpods of this world, but they come at a premium price. Sennheisers if you can find at a good price are always worth a punt in my book, but there may be a bit of over indulgence in brand loyalty there that's been going on with me since the 90s.
> 
> If it's cheap £15-£20 you want to spend, there isn't much in it, they all pretty much do the same job, and sound decent enough. It's more a case of getting something that will hopefully be comfortable to you, and depending on your commutes and how and when you may get to charge them, I would probably look at nothing less than 8 hours usage.
> 
> Always worth looking for AptX (and even AptX HD if there's anything budget with it) and Bluetooth 5 now too. In fact that's the hard part with budget ones now, shifting through the older models that people are still trying to flog for £15-£20



^^^this^^^

Low end - all pretty much of a sameness - comfort and not dropping out and having a decent battery life are considerations at lower price points.  If you're getting ones with under 6 hours or so life - maybe consider getting a pair that also have a 3.5mm cable socket so you can still listen if you run out of charge.

I like Bose but can't afford them   I have some wired QC25's and *bought a BT adapter from Amazon by Bolle & Raven*. My Advice would be *don't pay more than £35* for it.  If you're out and about they drop out a bit.  I assume other devices are interfering with the signal.  Which I don't understand as mt head is about 3 feet away from my phone at most when I am out and about.

I'd love an explanation if anyone can offer one


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 10, 2019)

editor said:


> These seem to be very positively reviewed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^^^these^^^ are pretty good - I have a pair - great battery life

Currently £34.99 if you apply the code as in the screenshot below (black and orange models, the _Fresh Mint _ are a fiver off making them £55atm)

I've mentioned in another post on this thread that they are good, I like them, battery life is great. I find them heavier and hotter than my QC25's (_not_ bluetooth) so prefer the Bose pair.
It is amazing and pathetic at the same time how much of a pain in the arse wires have become.
Hence my buying the adapter I mentioned above


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 13, 2019)

kabbes said:


> I bought these about six months ago:
> 
> Sennheiser Momentum 2.0 Wireless review
> 
> They are amazing.  Comfortable, flawless sound, don't drop out, brilliant.  They cost though.



I'm in the market for a pair of headphones and wonder how these worked out long term.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 13, 2019)

Chilli.s said:


> I'm in the market for a pair of headphones and wonder how these worked out long term.


Still love them!


----------



## BristolEcho (Jul 18, 2019)

Bought a pair of AKG's. Read reviews about them being at risk of breaking but at the price worth the risk. They broke while I charged them. 

Might just have to splash the cash I don't really have, but in the mean time might just grab some cheap in ears.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jul 18, 2019)

Ordered the Sony WH-CH7009's instead. £50 more but hopefully last more than a day....


----------



## cybershot (Jul 25, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Continuing my fascination for picking up cheap Bluetooth headphones (this will be about the 5th pair I’ve purchased and fwiw there’s absolutely nothing wrong with any of the other pairs)
> 
> I’ve decided to get a pair of the i80 TWS AirPod clones for £16 in a flash sale from gearbest (From China so will no doubt take weeks to arrive, usually between £30-£40) to compare against the real deal. Well. Gen 1s.
> 
> And yes the battery length on these does suck even less than originals but for my now daily commutes on the train should last and I can easily charge them via the case.




After mentioning these in another thread, I never did pick it back up here, so here goes.

Fake Airpods have to be the most infuriating Bluetooth headphones I have ever used. Do not spend money on them, unless you want to sucker yourself into buying the real deal, because that's ultimately all they will convince you of doing.

After trying them for just 3 days commuting on the train, I was prepared to throw them on the tracks. When walking around they randomly sometimes lose connection in one of the headphones, when your standing still, this isn't a problem, so it's weird. I think it's because the charging case lid is so flimsy and ultra sensitive that when it brushes on something in your bag/pocket it causes a slight break of the connection.

These also have additional tap controls where as the originals only have a double tap, which you can change what the double tap does. On these you can't change what the taps do. When trying to switch them off you'll nearly always activate Siri instead, or worse case end up calling the last person you spoke to again then have to quickly find your phone to cancel the call. Really, really annoying.

They last for about 2 hours, compared to airpods 5 hours (yeah yeah means both are no good for really long journeys) however the original airpods will get you an additional 2 hours of use from just a short 15 minute charge. These will take an hour to get back to 2 hours usage.

Sound quality is ok, for communing they do the job, not as good as airpods on the bass department or volume department, but I don't like being totally blanked out from the outside world when walking or in train stations as I like to know what's going on around me.

The only thing these get right is the design, and from a far, you can't tell the difference, these look and feel just like airpods, and are as comfortable as airpods. All your £20 purchase will do is make you want to spend another £150-£200 on the real deal when you become exposed to the comfort and freedom of being totally cable free. I don't know what it is about the Airpods that make them feel so much more comfortable than actual earpods because the design isn't that much different, but, for whatever reason, they just are.

Never believe the hype of any youtube video review, these guys simply do not use these things in real life situations and probably feel they need to big them up as a supplier has sent them for free, rather than being brutally honest.

Thankfully when work gave me an iPhone and Airpods this time last year, then recently decided I didn't need a mobile afterall (tis true) , they've decided I can keep the airpods, and they go back to being my main headphones for my daily commute.

I use Ankers (many people have linked to that design on here already) for helping me get to sleep if I need something to help me drop off (not risking breaking airpods or swallowing them or not being able to find one in the morning) and some other no brand overear ones when I need to totally blank out the rest of the sound of the office to concentrate.

I think I'm done with all my experimenting now until one or the other breaks. The rest are going in the bin.


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2019)

So I got given a pair to try out. Started to warm to them and then now - just as I left the house - the battery died and I realised that my spare wired pair weren't in my bag. As I'm out for a while I'm actually considering buying a cheap pair because I want some music. 

I'll be sticking to wired pairs from now on.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 25, 2019)

editor said:


> So I got given a pair to try out. Started to warm to them and then now - just as I left the house - the battery died and I realised that my spare wired pair weren't in my bag. As I'm out for a while I'm actually considering buying a cheap pair because I want some music.
> 
> I'll be sticking to wired pairs from now on.


Do you do the same with your phone?


----------



## BristolEcho (Sep 25, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Do you do the same with your phone?



Exactly. Mine have 35 hours battery and I've never ran out.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 25, 2019)

BristolEcho said:


> Exactly. Mine have 35 hours battery and I've never ran out.



Same here.

Mine have 30 hours 'playtime'  - which is more exciting than it sounds - they have _"New Hyper Speed Charge: Just 5 minutes of charging give you 2 hours of full sound; 30 hours playtime on a full charge."_
soI just plug 'em in whilst I am in the shower and we're good to go.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 25, 2019)

FYI I returned this bluetooth adapter - too unreliable - too frequent drop out



Throbbing Angel said:


> I like Bose but can't afford them   I have some wired QC25's and *bought a BT adapter from Amazon by Bolle & Raven*. My Advice would be *don't pay more than £35* for it.  If you're out and about they drop out a bit.  I assume other devices are interfering with the signal.  Which I don't understand as mt head is about 3 feet away from my phone at most when I am out and about.
> 
> I'd love an explanation if anyone can offer one


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Do you do the same with your phone?


Sorry to destroy your _devastating_ comment, but it only makes sense if there were smartphones available that needed no batteries or recharging, _ever._


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2019)

BristolEcho said:


> Exactly. Mine have 35 hours battery and I've never ran out.


Are they in ear ones?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 25, 2019)

editor said:


> Sorry to destroy your _devastating_ comment, but it only makes sense if there were smartphones available that needed no batteries or recharging, _ever._


Just charge the headphones in the same way then.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 25, 2019)

Soon every phone will have remote wireless charging anyway so once everyone rips off Apple with the wireless charging cases (many already have) then problem solved, sort of.


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Soon every phone will have remote wireless charging anyway so once everyone rips off Apple with the wireless charging cases (many already have) then problem solved, sort of.


Apple were fucking miles behind with wireless charging on phones. Even my old Palm Centro had it and that was 12 years ago! And wireless charging earphone cases don't really fix the problem because you still need to drag that along as well.

But yea, remote charging. Grand idea, but I won't be holding my breath on that for a while.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## dervish (Sep 27, 2019)

Mine have still only ever run out on me once, on a three hour coach journey. They come in a case that will charge them four times. When they come out of the case they are fully charged. 

I really don't understand how you find them so difficult to use??


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2019)

Mine get around 3 hours use a day from Monday to Friday and usually only need a top up mid-week. Much less charging requirement than a phone for sure.

Also I have a small portable charger with me for the phone so can use that to top up the headphones if stuck.

Mild inconvenience of an occasional charge is far better than being wired to a phone. Also my wired headphones (cheap and expensive) all seemed to fail at the plug/jack thing before the ears.

Each to their own I guess.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 27, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Soon every phone will have remote wireless charging anyway so once everyone rips off Apple with the wireless charging cases (many already have) then problem solved, sort of.


Strong effort


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 27, 2019)

editor said:


> Are they in ear ones?


What were they, out of interest.

I've been using the big over ear ones. I'm converted to that style now, after decades of in ear.


----------



## pesh (Sep 27, 2019)

love mine, bluetooth headphones are a proper game changer.


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 27, 2019)

I've just bought some waterproof Bluetooth headphones that I can swim with. Except the Bluetooth function does not work well while swimming.....but the headphones have an integrated mp3 player. £23. The design is not very good, don't see how they would stay on without a swim hat or gigantic ears


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2019)

I also have a bluetooth headset for working in the office or at home. Great being able to stroll around doing stuff with hands free and no wires.


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 20, 2019)

I'm currently looking at bone conducting waterproof headphones with Bluetooth and mp3. I need to go and listen in a shop first.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 21, 2019)

kalidarkone said:


> I'm currently looking at bone conducting waterproof headphones with Bluetooth and mp3. I need to go and listen in a shop first.



The AfterShokz Trekz Air Bone ones I thought were pretty good. They've been mentioned further up in the thread, I had a review unit sent to me and was impressed, but as I do little running/biking I gave them to a work colleague and he loves them, especially while cycling as it means he can still sense everything going on around him.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 21, 2019)

kalidarkone said:


> I'm currently looking at bone conducting waterproof headphones with Bluetooth and mp3. I need to go and listen in a shop first.



The thing with bone conducting headphones is that the sound leakage is massive - they're basically little speakers stuck on the side of your head. If you want them for running/cycling where you're outside and want to still be able to hear the background noise then they're OK but I wouldn't wear them in many other places tbh. You probably don't want to be that annoying person on the bus everyone is glaring at.


----------



## BristolEcho (Oct 21, 2019)

cybershot said:


> The AfterShokz Trekz Air Bone ones I thought were pretty good. They've been mentioned further up in the thread, I had a review unit sent to me and was impressed, but as I do little running/biking I gave them to a work colleague and he loves them, especially while cycling as it means he can still sense everything going on around him.



Good to hear! I'm pretty tempted to get these after googling last night. I do a lot of cycling so listening to music even in not great quality would be nice. Not sure I'd be able to listen to podcasts as some people said.


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 21, 2019)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> The thing with bone conducting headphones is that the sound leakage is massive - they're basically little speakers stuck on the side of your head. If you want them for running/cycling where you're outside and want to still be able to hear the background noise then they're OK but I wouldn't wear them in many other places tbh. You probably don't want to be that annoying person on the bus everyone is glaring at.


It's for swimming and cycling.


----------



## BristolEcho (Oct 21, 2019)

cybershot said:


> The AfterShokz Trekz Air Bone ones I thought were pretty good. They've been mentioned further up in the thread, I had a review unit sent to me and was impressed, but as I do little running/biking I gave them to a work colleague and he loves them, especially while cycling as it means he can still sense everything going on around him.



Are these the ones? https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B018XNG...olid=14NX5C73BH8IR&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


----------



## cybershot (Oct 21, 2019)

BristolEcho said:


> Are these the ones? https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B018XNG...olid=14NX5C73BH8IR&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it



No, was these ones which are a bit more expensive: https://www.amazon.co.uk/AfterShokz-Conduction-Headphones-Bluetooth-Sweatproof-grey/dp/B075FMK7SD

Although the ones you've linked too are just under £50 in CostCo if you have access to a CostCo: AfterShokz Trekz titanium Bone Conduction Headphones £47.98 @ Costco (Coventry) - hotukdeals


----------



## BristolEcho (Oct 21, 2019)

cybershot said:


> No, was these ones which are a bit more expensive: https://www.amazon.co.uk/AfterShokz-Conduction-Headphones-Bluetooth-Sweatproof-grey/dp/B075FMK7SD
> 
> Although the ones you've linked too are just under £50 in CostCo if you have access to a CostCo: AfterShokz Trekz titanium Bone Conduction Headphones £47.98 @ Costco (Coventry) - hotukdeals



Thanks! Hmm not sure if I can justify spending another £100 on headphones as I just recently bought some Sony's that I've not paid back yet. Will see, but definitely keen to get some.


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 1, 2019)

cybershot said:


> No, was these ones which are a bit more expensive: https://www.amazon.co.uk/AfterShokz-Conduction-Headphones-Bluetooth-Sweatproof-grey/dp/B075FMK7SD
> 
> Although the ones you've linked too are just under £50 in CostCo if you have access to a CostCo: AfterShokz Trekz titanium Bone Conduction Headphones £47.98 @ Costco (Coventry) - hotukdeals



Just got the more expensive pair! Pretty impressed to be honest though not had a chance too test drive them yet on the road. Hopefully will make my daily cycling between visits less boring in the winter.  Will report back.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 22, 2019)

My last bluetooth earplugs just died and went back to a old cable set. I always find them difficult to keep in my ears.
The Phillips ones worked well for that except the connectivity was poor.
In a bored 10 minutes yesterday I went a splashed out on a pair of Bose. Initial findings are they are very good. Sound is very good,
stay in ears well and very lightweight. They had better be good for a ton


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 22, 2019)

BristolEcho said:


> Just got the more expensive pair! Pretty impressed to be honest though not had a chance too test drive them yet on the road. Hopefully will make my daily cycling between visits less boring in the winter.  Will report back.



These are amazing. Definitely recommend. Worth every penny.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 24, 2019)

BristolEcho said:


> These are amazing. Definitely recommend. Worth every penny.


Oooh!


----------



## cybershot (Nov 24, 2019)

BristolEcho said:


> These are amazing. Definitely recommend. Worth every penny.



phew. Glad you like them after perhaps convincing you to go for the more expensive pair.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 24, 2019)

Not that I can afford either at the moment.....but.....I would love the swimming aftershockz but seems I would need another pair for land activity as the swim ones are not Bluetooth  (it doesn't work in water. Apparently bone conduction headphones in water are an amazing sound) I need to read some reviews though and save up.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 25, 2019)

This is what I ended up with. SoundSport wireless headphones for workouts | Bose
Sound is best Ive ever had (but ive never paid so much before).
I like them to feel secure but these didnt, but, they stayed in place for a quick jog and a vigorous workout in the gym.
With my hair tyed back, they did make me look a bit like shrek with the big plastic things sticking out of my ears.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 19, 2019)

Yesterday I took a call from a known contact; I'm sure the plugs announced the number (not the contact). Today, while powering up, they told me the charge remaining was 75%. So all good.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 23, 2019)

editor said:


> These seem to be very positively reviewed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



£37.79 today/atm, lowest price ever for these, according to camelcamelcamel

FREE Delivery by Tomorrow if you order within 5 hrs 41 mins (at time of posting & if on Prime, obvs)


----------



## Badgers (Dec 25, 2019)

Expensive but a decent deal 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B078VGQCZ4?tag=hupeuk-21


----------



## Badgers (Dec 25, 2019)

Another budget option with mostly decent reviews

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00AXVURFY?tag=hupeuk-21


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 26, 2019)

I've just bought some Aftershokz Xtrainerz bone conducting headphones/mp3 player specifically for swimming. Bought brand new from eBay for  £84.99. Normally go for £139.

They won't arrive until early January.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 27, 2019)

I think these are great. Enough stuff in the box to customise them to fit your ear, sound is great and the hands free works well if you need it. Cheap enough that when I lost the last pair after almost two years it wasn't the end of the world to replace them. 

Amazon Sign In


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 27, 2019)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I think these are great. Enough stuff in the box to customise them to fit your ear, sound is great and the hands free works well if you need it. Cheap enough that when I lost the last pair after almost two years it wasn't the end of the world to replace them.
> 
> Amazon Sign In


What is great?  that link takes me to my own amazon homepage.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 27, 2019)

Sorry, these ones

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B07RPRZLYY?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 27, 2019)

Hehe heh, now I've sorted out the swimming headphones I'm looking for ones for land as myou beloved skull candy ones got stolen from work .
UnderAnOpenSky those look good-24 hours playback! I need extra bass though....
I think I am going to go to richer sounds tomorrow and have a gander.


----------



## cybershot (Dec 27, 2019)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Sorry, these ones
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B07RPRZLYY?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title



these are a great cheap little pair although do stick out of your ears a little weird. I use them as my ‘bedtime’ earphones so as to not fuck up my AirPods.


----------



## dervish (Dec 30, 2019)

Bought a pair of these Blitzwolf FYE7 as an upgrade to my FYE1's they are massively better, bass is far better, they have a different shape and I thought they looked uncomfortable, but they just fit in your ears and stay there. Claimed play time of about 6 hours for the buds and the case will recharge them a few times. They can be bought cheaper on aliexpress as well if you don't mind waiting.


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 31, 2019)

I have also bought these :
Sennheiser HD4.40BT.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 6, 2020)

Slightly off topic in that my NEW Aftershokz Xtrainerz waterproof bone conducting mp3 player is not Bluetooth sadly BUT it is FRIGGING AMAZING!  Can feel the bass as well as hear it......I'm very happy...... and 8 hours playback......

I can feel it _writhing _........

Only thing is ....I'm feeling a little queasy....but was eating same time as trying it out .......

Will be testing them the pool tomorrow!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2020)

My current in-ear ones don't seem to be holding a charge  which is annoying as I have not had them long. Not expensive (20-25 quid) and got a lot of use, but the second pair of the same brand/make that have not lasted that long.

Am pretty skint at the moment and not travelling that much so might get a cheap replacement pair. Seems a shame to buy 'short life' electrical goods though


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 19, 2020)

I just spotted these, look like a bargain, *Bang & Olufsen Beoplay Earset Wireless Earphones - White*
Reduced from £249.99 to £69.00.









						Bang & Olufsen Beoplay Earset Wireless Earphones - White
					

Buy the Bang & Olufsen Beoplay Earset Wireless Earphones - White at Robert Dyas online. Free Click & Collect on this product or Free Standard Home Delivery when you spend over £50




					www.robertdyas.co.uk


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 5, 2020)

Ive just returned my aftershokz xtrainerz bone conductors. They were amazing. ....but they broke. Will get another pair as they enhanced my swimming experience. I'm also going to get at some point the latest aftershokz Bluetooth headset.


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 5, 2020)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I just spotted these, look like a bargain, *Bang & Olufsen Beoplay Earset Wireless Earphones - White*
> Reduced from £249.99 to £69.00.
> 
> 
> ...


Wonder why they were £249 in the first place?


----------



## hash tag (Feb 5, 2020)

were they ever that expensive. They are from 2018. Techradar is not keen




__





						BO BeoPlay Earset Wireless Earphones White
					





					bestpricecheck.co.uk


----------



## Badgers (Mar 6, 2020)

Wireless Headphones - Headphones | MyMemory
					






					www.mymemory.co.uk
				




Decent?


----------



## cybershot (Aug 10, 2020)

They love sending me earphones to review. God knows why when I have tinnitus.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 10, 2020)

cybershot said:


> They love sending me earphones to review. God knows why when I have tinnitus.
> View attachment 225965


Flog them, put funds to server?


----------



## cybershot (Aug 10, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Flog them, put funds to server?



possibly. I generally just give them away to friends or family when done. After a good clean obviously.


----------



## Brainaddict (Aug 25, 2020)

cybershot said:


> No, was these ones which are a bit more expensive: https://www.amazon.co.uk/AfterShokz-Conduction-Headphones-Bluetooth-Sweatproof-grey/dp/B075FMK7SD
> 
> Although the ones you've linked too are just under £50 in CostCo if you have access to a CostCo: AfterShokz Trekz titanium Bone Conduction Headphones £47.98 @ Costco (Coventry) - hotukdeals


I really like the look of these but fear they aren't compatible with wearing glasses. Has anyone tried?

I think what I want is something like the Sony ones with a thin headband and in-ear but not filling the ear. But it seems they haven't made a bluetooth version. Anyone know of any that might fit the bill?


----------



## cybershot (Aug 26, 2020)

I’m a glasses wearer and the aftershokz were fine. The person I then gave them too is a glasses wearing cyclist and he hasn’t complained about them being annoying with glasses.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 26, 2020)

cybershot said:


> They love sending me earphones to review. God knows why when I have tinnitus.
> View attachment 225965


Btw. I didn’t like these. They weren’t very comfortable and the touch controls were just annoying. If you needed to adjust the fit the touch controls would go mental.

the charge case was about the best feature. Sisters daughter in law had a 12th birthday coming up so ended up throwing them on top of her gift in the knowledge they had been used for 10 minutes tops. She seemed pleased with them anyway.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 26, 2020)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07WD58H6R/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_duHrFbVNGJVBM
		


Got a pair of these early in Lockdown,  really impressed with them, once charged, will last a few days with regular use , I was getting annoyed with other ones which lasted 7 hours or so.


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 26, 2020)

cybershot said:


> Btw. I didn’t like these. They weren’t very comfortable and the touch controls were just annoying. If you needed to adjust the fit the touch controls would go mental.
> 
> the charge case was about the best feature. Sisters daughter in law had a 12th birthday coming up so ended up throwing them on top of her gift in the knowledge they had been used for 10 minutes tops. She seemed pleased with them anyway.


Do you mean step daughter? 12 is a bit young to be hitched.....


----------



## editor (Aug 26, 2020)

Here's a handy guide with some names I've never heard of









						What's the least you can spend on wireless earbuds and still get good sound and features?
					

There are more cheap wireless earbuds than ever before, but how cheap is too cheap? Here's are a few pointers and examples on how to get a great deal without buying a piece of junk.




					www.androidcentral.com
				




Anyone tried this £30 pair?











			https://www.amazon.co.uk/TOZO-True-Wireless-Headphones-Stereo-Black/dp/B07RGZ5NKS
		


And these get a 5 star review - but they're £179









						Samsung Galaxy Buds Live review: novel bean-shaped AirPod rivals
					

Good sound and long battery life with a repairable and unusual open-fit design make great alternative earbuds




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 22, 2020)

Is this the only thread about these? I seem to remember one about budget options the differences in drivers between things like toatronic and anker. I've lost mine which is a bit fustrating so need to order more (I'll find them when the new ones arrive im sure)


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 22, 2020)

The thing I like about the airpods is not only are they hard plastic from end to end, without the ear canal blocking rubbery tips, but the long bottom ends are good for grabbing hold of for repositioning and removing/inserting.

The problem I have with these bean shapes, or any other attempt to be more discrete is they are more of a faff to put in and take out. It's a small but significant thing to me as I'm always putting them in and removing them for calls/conversation etc. and I always grab them from the bottom end sticky out bits.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 22, 2020)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Is this the only thread about these? I seem to remember one about budget options the differences in drivers between things like toatronic and anker. I've lost mine which is a bit fustrating so need to order more (I'll find them when the new ones arrive im sure)



is it this








						Anker Soundcore Life Q20 - fantastic noise cancelling headphones for around £40-£50
					

Given that I'm finding myself increasingly on long journeys in cars, vans, planes and trains and struggling to relax, I thought I'd invest in some active noise cancelling headphones for the long trips.  The Anker Soundcore Life Q20 Hybrid Active Noise Cancelling Headphones have picked up...




					www.urban75.net
				





and


These are £31 at the moment - there is a £5off voucher on Amazon


			https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B08397W1F7?pf_rd_r=9WRCKTP3BMMTGY00W3G6&pf_rd_p=e632fea2-678f-4848-9a97-bcecda59cb4e
		


I bought some different ones from Anker during Prime day - but - there is £8off at the mo' making them £35





						Wireless Headphones, Anker Soundcore Life P2 True: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics
					

Free delivery and returns on eligible orders. Buy Wireless Headphones, Anker Soundcore Life P2 True Wireless Earbuds Headphones with cVc 8.0 Noise Reduction, Clear Sound, USB C, 40H Playtime, IPX7 Waterproof, Wireless Earphones for Work, Home Office at Amazon UK.



					www.amazon.co.uk
				





I have to say my Anker set are *much* better than the Haylou and Taotronics BT buds that I have - the Haylou are piss poor and are my _I don't mind losing these_ set and the Taotronics are in a drawer as spare if summat happens to the Anker's (thought I'd lost them yesterday but some kind soul found them and put them on my keyboard at work so I'd find them this morning)


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 23, 2020)

Thanks. I don't think so, but maybe I misremembered. I'm after a style that's probably going out of fashion, in ear with a cable linking them. I worry with the airpod style ones if one pings out when I'm running I won't see it again, plus with a cable they can clipped round the neck if I want a break from music.

Anyway do people think Anker are generally better then Toatronic across the board?


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2020)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Thanks. I don't think so, but maybe I misremembered. I'm after a style that's probably going out of fashion, in ear with a cable linking them. I worry with the airpod style ones if one pings out when I'm running I won't see it again, plus with a cable they can clipped round the neck if I want a break from music.
> 
> Anyway do people think Anker are generally better then Toatronic across the board?


Pretty much, yes. 

These are the ones I have (which sound like the sort of thing you're after) 






			https://amzn.to/2Tj2Q5f


----------



## dervish (Oct 24, 2020)

So I have just got a pair of Bose QC 35 II's free with my pixel 5, I've never had a pair of headphones so comfortable or noise cancelling that actually works. They are definitely the best headphones I've owned, but then they are by a long shot the most expensive.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 24, 2020)

dervish said:


> So I have just got a pair of Bose QC 35 II's free with my pixel 5, I've never had a pair of headphones so comfortable or noise-cancelling that actually works. They are definitely the best headphones I've owned, but then they are by a long shot the most expensive.



Aye, I have the wired version of those and they are veh good.

As for finding BT headphone deals: Bluetooth Headphones Deals ⇒ Cheap Price, Best Sales in UK - hotukdeals is handy


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 24, 2020)

Throbbing Angel said:


> my Anker set


I have a pair of these too. Can’t fault them


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 24, 2020)

editor said:


> Pretty much, yes.
> 
> These are the ones I have (which sound like the sort of thing you're after)
> 
> ...



Thank you. Yes I had the Toatronic ones before, but I'll give the Ankers a shot. Im pretty hard on them, so it's daft to pay more, but do like having no wire to the phone when running.


----------



## Sunray (Nov 3, 2020)

I've got a problem with many of the ear bud style headphones.  Most are landfill once the battery dies.  The Apple Air Pod Pros being the worst offenders in my eyes.  They will last about 2 years and in the bin.  £249?  This sort of corporate thinking has to end.

The only buds I've seen which doesn't suffer this fate are the new Galaxy Buds, the battery is easily replacable and has been given a very respectible iFixit score of 8.  At £179 up there in the price stakes but at least you can own them beyond the 1st battery.









						Samsung Galaxy Buds Live Teardown
					

An iFixit video teardown of Samsung's Galaxy Buds Live. Colloquially (and correctly) known as the Galaxy Beans.




					www.ifixit.com


----------



## Nivag (Nov 23, 2020)

review of Soundcore Life Q30 headset, there's a 15% discount on Amazon if you use the code CIRCUIT15UK - Soundcore by Anker Life Q30 Hybrid Active Noise: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics


----------



## Sunray (Dec 2, 2020)

I saw the wf-1000XM3 for 149 so I checked iFixit (Are All Wireless Earbuds As Evil As AirPods?) and you can change the batteries of these really easily.  

So I bought them.

I've been holding out on this,  using my excellent wired headphones on my iPhone X using the dongle, but I'm now on dongle three (£11.99 each) designed to break/get lost.  While I feel strong-armed into this purchase I have to admit they sound incredible. The noise-cancelling is impressive too.  I don't have much of an expectation for earbud-style headphones generally.  I much prefer over the ear phones, but I get paranoid taking them out as my wired ones are expensive so don't take them.  The Sony's are a very impressive yet pocketable alternative.


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 2, 2020)

Sunray said:


> I saw the wf-1000XM3 for 149 so I checked iFixit (Are All Wireless Earbuds As Evil As AirPods?) and you can change the batteries of these really easily.
> 
> So I bought them.
> 
> I've been holding out on this,  using my excellent wired headphones on my iPhone X using the dongle, but I'm now on dongle three (£11.99 each) designed to break/get lost.  While I feel strong-armed into this purchase I have to admit they sound incredible. The noise-cancelling is impressive too.  I don't have much of an expectation for earbud-style headphones generally.  I much prefer over the ear phones, but I get paranoid taking them out as my wired ones are expensive so don't take them.  The Sony's are a very impressive yet pocketable alternative.



I've just got the in ear ones (not sure if those are the same you got?) And I absolutely love them. Used the app to change the sound settings and they sound even better. Annoyingly my P20 pro is having some issues with Bluetooth and crackling when I am also using the phone so that's slightly annoying, but not the end of the world and eventually I will replace the phone. Good to know about the batteries too!

I also got a cheap pair of Aukeys £20 that were decent for when I'm sleeping in bed as I don't want to destroy the Sony's. Also thought the music sounded alright too. I got those first as I've been having trohble sleeping recently and have been reluctant to buy buds previously - but they work a treat too.

A little bit impulsive but it's been a rubbish last couple of months at times!


----------



## Nivag (Dec 2, 2020)

Nivag said:


> review of Soundcore Life Q30 headset, there's a 15% discount on Amazon if you use the code CIRCUIT15UK - Soundcore by Anker Life Q30 Hybrid Active Noise: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics



I actually bought these headphones, great sound and comfortable. There is a equaliser app that you can install, but so far I haven't changed any settings.


----------



## shifting gears (Dec 2, 2020)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Thanks. I don't think so, but maybe I misremembered. I'm after a style that's probably going out of fashion, in ear with a cable linking them. I worry with the airpod style ones if one pings out when I'm running I won't see it again, plus with a cable they can clipped round the neck if I want a break from music.



On my recent foray into wireless earphones I cleared this terminology up:

- with a cable that connects the L&R headphones to one another, BUT no cable to actual sound source = WIRELESS

- with no cables anywhere, like nowhere, honest to god guv = TRUE WIRELESS 

#truefacts

Anyway I plumped for these and at £80 (I paid a ton), while not a snip I’d say they’re great value: Melomania 1

Rich, textured sound, luxuriant bass, bright highzzzzzzzz

(They are very good tho 👍🏼)


----------



## hash tag (Dec 8, 2020)

I never though these would stay put when in the gym or running but they do. Perfect secure fit, partial noise cancelling, bluetooth and great sound








						Bose Sport Earbuds | Bose
					

True wireless Bluetooth sport earbuds from Bose featuring lifelike sound and a comfortably secure fit. Shop Bose Sport Earbuds today.




					www.bose.co.uk
				




Then, I never though I would get on with earbuds and got sent a freebie pair of these, which I can keep in, they are comfortable, reasonable sound if a little fiddly one touch on right for this, two touches on left for that SoundSport wireless headphones for workouts | Bose

What I need to know now, is this the only style and will they offer them with varifocal lenses?  
Cat Eye Bluetooth Audio Sunglasses | Bose


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 8, 2020)

I tried some of the sunglass ones and actually liked them!


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 8, 2020)

I've edited the above post as I somehow wrote that I didn't like them when I actually did. I am typing like I'm drunk tonight.


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2020)

I was unexpectedly sent a free pair of Pump Mix Atom wireless earbuds and although the sound is great, I'd be disappointed if I'd paid the RRP of £125 for them.

The charging box is  displeasingly basic and I'm not finding the earbuds that comfortable either. 

Seeing as I'm cursed with a phone that is sans-earphone socket, I've been looking around for decent earbuds that are small and don't have any sticky-out bits to catch in my hoodie or hair. And a long battery life is a must. 

They're right at the top of my price bracket but the Samsung Galaxy Buds+ seem a good choice, but what else is out there?


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 22, 2020)

Sunray said:


> I saw the wf-1000XM3 for 149 so I checked iFixit (Are All Wireless Earbuds As Evil As AirPods?) and you can change the batteries of these really easily.
> 
> So I bought them.
> 
> I've been holding out on this,  using my excellent wired headphones on my iPhone X using the dongle, but I'm now on dongle three (£11.99 each) designed to break/get lost.  While I feel strong-armed into this purchase I have to admit they sound incredible. The noise-cancelling is impressive too.  I don't have much of an expectation for earbud-style headphones generally.  I much prefer over the ear phones, but I get paranoid taking them out as my wired ones are expensive so don't take them.  The Sony's are a very impressive yet pocketable alternative.


editor As above .
I'm very happy with my Sony ones so far.

Edit: ignore just realised they are more expensive. 

How about the cambridge audio ones? I read good things about them.


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 22, 2020)

These ones Melomania 1 

I was a bit impulsive with the Sony ones and these may done the job. They seem quite small too so won't stick into things.


----------



## cybershot (Dec 23, 2020)

What do you mean by sticky out bits? Outwards or stem like?

I actually prefer the stem ones. If you have to push one back in or adjust it you don’t end up pressing random buttons on the side that pauses/skips/starts voice assistants or some other shit.


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2020)

cybershot said:


> What do you mean by sticky out bits? Outwards or stem like?


Yep. They look ridiculous and more liable to catch on clothes/hair, so I'm after a pair that sit as flush with my lughole as possible,


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2020)

BristolEcho said:


> How about the cambridge audio ones? I read good things about them.


Very sticky outty!


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 23, 2020)

You think?


I mean that's pretty much in the ear.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 23, 2020)

I would very much recommend the Anker Liberty 2 Pros.

Soundwise they're pretty much as good as my main headphones and the battery life is superb. The only downside is that they're a bit chunky but I'd be surprised if there's a better pair of buds out there for £100.


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2020)

BristolEcho said:


> You think?
> View attachment 244895
> 
> I mean that's pretty much in the ear.


I see what you're saying but I'm not convinced of the ergonomics


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2020)

The thing that I really like about the Samsung Buds is that you can charge them via a wireless charger - or in my case, my phone.  Now that could be handy.


----------



## Ponyutd (Dec 23, 2020)

I bought a pair of sound core speakers on the advice from here. One got washed in a dressing gown. I bought a cheap pair of jlab I might as well try and stick K2 in my ears ridiculous.

I'm jinxed!


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 24, 2020)

editor said:


> I see what you're saying but I'm not convinced of the ergonomics



Yep fair enough. I have found it hard buying headphones and earbuds in recent years. I like my new buds but there's always these feeling they will fall out and one of my ears is apparently bigger than the other. Problem is you don't actually know until you get them how you are going to find them.


----------



## editor (Dec 24, 2020)

BristolEcho said:


> Yep fair enough. I have found it hard buying headphones and earbuds in recent years. I like my new buds but there's always these feeling they will fall out and one of my ears is apparently bigger than the other. Problem is you don't actually know until you get them how you are going to find them.


I had one of the Pump earbuds fall out of my ear in the park today. Luckily I was able to pick it up out of the mud whilst looking very uncool.


----------



## Ponyutd (Dec 26, 2020)

Sorry Ed I didn't realise it was you,while you was on your haunches I fished 
around and found enough for a Costa for you


----------



## Ponyutd (Dec 27, 2020)

.


----------



## editor (Dec 27, 2020)

Ponyutd said:


> Sorry Ed I didn't realise it was you,while you was on your haunches I fished
> around and found enough for a Costa for you


I've no idea what that means, sorry. 

Back to earphones, I'm sort of tempted by the Samsung Galaxy Buds + as I've seen them now for £80, but I'm not sure if I'd prefer the safety of wired Bluetooth earphones (i.e. with a cable connecting them). Strangely, most of them seem to have a worse battery life.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 14, 2021)

Took delivery of the Earfun Air buds the other day, for under 50 notes the sound quality is impressive, comfy fit, & good battery life.

Had a crackin review on WhatHiFi which sealed it for me


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Took delivery of the Earfun Air buds the other day, for under 50 notes the sound quality is impressive, comfy fit, & good battery life.
> 
> Had a crackin review on WhatHiFi which sealed it for me


They do looks like a great investment and even though they've got a sticky-outy bit, it's not as big as some. Hmmm.  I've been hugely disappointed with the Pump Mix ones I've got so am mulling over getting something else.


----------



## mack (Jan 14, 2021)

I think I have weird lugholes - have never found any ear buds stay in my ear


----------



## mauvais (Jan 14, 2021)

I gave up trying to sell my randomly-won Airprodses Proseses on Facebook Marketplace - _Home of the Absolute Bellend _- and stuck them in my own ears instead. They're actually not at all bad, even without any other Apple products. I'm strictly Android.

I see today that Samsung have launched their version with more features like 'intelligent noise cancelling' - detects when you're trying to have a conversation.


----------



## Nivag (Jan 14, 2021)

mack said:


> I think I have weird lugholes - have never found any ear buds stay in my ear


If you've got the funds it might be worth getting some custom molded headphones if you want in-ear.


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2021)

mauvais said:


> I gave up trying to sell my randomly-won Airprodses Proseses on Facebook Marketplace - _Home of the Absolute Bellend _- and stuck them in my own ears instead. They're actually not at all bad, even without any other Apple products. I'm strictly Android.
> 
> I see today that Samsung have launched their version with more features like 'intelligent noise cancelling' - detects when you're trying to have a conversation.


For £200, I'd expect them to take over the conversation and do the presentation too.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 14, 2021)

editor said:


> They do looks like a great investment and even though they've got a sticky-outy bit, it's not as big as some. Hmmm.  I've been hugely disappointed with the Pump Mix ones I've got so am mulling over getting something else.



You won’t be disappointed with the Earfun, & on price.


----------



## mack (Jan 14, 2021)

Nivag said:


> If you've got the funds it might be worth getting some custom molded headphones if you want in-ear.



I usually use a pair of overhead cans - but they're not great when its raining and I want my hood up or in the summer when it's hot!

Might investigate some cheapies on Amazon.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Apr 28, 2021)

I've just had some Galaxy Buds+ delivered. £72 from Amazon. bit cheaper because I got the blue ones, I think. Never sounded clearer on the phone according to Pa Smiles. Music sounds good too,

The kicker will be whether they stay in when I run, which is my main use for them, but as I crippled myself at footy last night, we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Apr 28, 2021)

Not sure why I didn't expect it, but was amazed the find the case changes wirelessly


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 28, 2021)

A couple of months ago I bought some Mpow wireless headphones for jogging. They sound better and block external sound more than the rather expensive Sony enclosed (not wireless) headphones I used previously. They don't fall out when running (but sometimes there is a 30 second to a minutes hands free jiggle time before it sits right in my right ear). They come with four or five different size ear cover things and don't mind a bit of sweat. No connection problems simple controls and a clip to attach to your shirt (never needed it, but it gives me peace of mind).
Nine hours of battery time (charger not included, but it's the same shape and voltage as my phone).
Only £19 delivered.

Seems reasonable to me, I don't really want to be spending more than that on headphones. 

Slightly more than I paid for them, but here is the Amazon listing.
Perfect for running. Won't fall off, clipped on to t-shirt even if they do. Sound as good as far more expensive headphones. Can suffer rain and sweat. 



			https://www.amazon.co.uk/Headphones-Mpow-Bluetooth-Waterproof-Cancelling-1-Black/dp/B075XHXKZZ/ref=sr_1_10?dchild=1&keywords=Mpow&qid=1619598893&s=electronics&sr=1-10


----------



## hash tag (Apr 28, 2021)

Harry, be careful with those. I had some Nokia buds given to me but didn't wear them out of the house for fear of losing them. A night or two back,
I dug them out again to listen to the radio. They fell out, on to a hard surface once or twice and the case case now come apart at the seams.
These are my go to of choice now and still loving them SoundSport wireless headphones for workouts | Bose


----------



## trashpony (Apr 28, 2021)

I bought my son some overhead wireless Mpow headphones ATOMIC SUPLEX and I've been really impressed by them. 

I just got some Anker ones for me on the back of this thread as those ones are too hot when I'm gardening. So far, I'm very pleased with them


----------



## bmd (May 2, 2021)

This is weird. Not even sure if it's bad weird or what but anyway, I just bought some earbuds that look like Apple ones. Not because I'm a cheap Apple knock off ponce but because they were a tenner. Opened them and there's a thing in there to say that they will give me a £15 Amazon voucher if I review them. They're actually fine for a tenner. They pair well and charge fine and stay in my ears when I'm cycling to work. I only use them for audiobooks so the sound is fine.

Tl/dr - given £5 and a pair of brand new earbuds for writing an Amazon review.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 2, 2021)

How will you get the voucher?


----------



## mack (May 2, 2021)

bmd said:


> This is weird. Not even sure if it's bad weird or what but anyway, I just bought some earbuds that look like Apple ones. Not because I'm a cheap Apple knock off ponce but because they were a tenner. Opened them and there's a thing in there to say that they will give me a £15 Amazon voucher if I review them. They're actually fine for a tenner. They pair well and charge fine and stay in my ears when I'm cycling to work. I only use them for audiobooks so the sound is fine.
> 
> Tl/dr - given £5 and a pair of brand new earbuds for writing an Amazon review.



Had the same thing with some Boltune cheapies for work, Wrote a review and Amazon rejected it!


----------



## bmd (May 2, 2021)

mack said:


> Had the same thing with some Boltune cheapies for work, Wrote a review and Amazon rejected it!



Was it too honest?


----------



## mack (May 2, 2021)

bmd said:


> Was it too honest?


Not really, just saying they were perfect for what I needed. Think Amazon must know it's a bit shady so reject most reviews.


----------



## Me76 (May 2, 2021)

I got some £20 ear buds from tkmaxx in October and was surprised at how much I like them  after being all about the wires.

Lost one of them in the house somewhere the other day.  I am sure it will turn up, but want to buy some replacements.  Due to the losing factor, I defo don't want to spend more than £50.  

Anyone got any recommedations?

Would be good to have ones that work well on laptop for video calls, but mainly for phone.  Music and podcasts when out and about.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 2, 2021)

Depends if you want sit in ear or screw into ear I suppose Me76

I love my *Anker P2's - currently £40 *- these regularly drop to about £30 with a clicky voucher at Amazon.

*Anker A1's* are currently £35 instead of £48

*Amazon's Echo buds *are currently £60 instead of £120 and have Alexa and Noise cancellation.

*SoundPeats TrueFree2 *are £9 off today making them £21

I've been looking at *SoundPeats TrueAir2 *this weekend as they are also £9 off making them £22 - mainly because  they sit in the ear like Apple buds rather than push into the ear like anything else with those rubber bits on. Haven't pulled the trigger yet because the P2's are so good and pushing them into the ear makes them isolate brilliantly - so much so it is almost like they have noise cancellation (for me and my ear shape, anyway).

All have good reviews, all cheap-ish (subjective I know).

I sent my Echo Buds back (also paid £60) as I could not for the life of me get them to stay in my ears properly. YMMV.


----------



## Me76 (May 2, 2021)

Thanks for that Throbbing Angel , I appreciate you taking the time.  

Between posting my question and you answering I had a look at these.  Sesh® Evo True Wireless Earbuds

I've really liked skull candy for wired headphones  and like the fact they have Tile to help locate them.  

So much out there.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 2, 2021)

Same here.  I used skull candy wired buds for a few years and loved them.

You're right, though, there's too much out there.

I like Amazon for this because if I don't like something I can send it back the next morning and there's no fuss over refunds, printing labels etc.


----------



## Sunray (Jun 3, 2021)

mack said:


> Had the same thing with some Boltune cheapies for work, Wrote a review and Amazon rejected it!


Because they are onto that review gaming.  A clever tactic in the review wars, but nipped in the bud by Amazon.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 3, 2021)

Me76 said:


> Thanks for that Throbbing Angel , I appreciate you taking the time.
> 
> Between posting my question and you answering I had a look at these.  Sesh® Evo True Wireless Earbuds
> 
> ...



Did you get these Sesh Evo buds Me76 ??  How are they (if you did)?


----------



## Me76 (Jun 4, 2021)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Did you get these Sesh Evo buds Me76 ??  How are they (if you did)?


I did and they are good for sound and battery.  

Couple of technical things are a bit annoying, in that the auto connecting can be a bit slow, and next time I need to get some that connect to two things at once so I can use them for work calls as well as music on my phone.  

But overall, very pleased for £35.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 7, 2021)

Had a msg from Amazon informing me that their Echo Buds are down to £49.99 (from £119.99) for the next fortnight if you're a Prime subscriber.
58% off.
Prime Exclusive Deal they call it.  Echo Buds | Wireless earbuds with immersive sound, active noise reduction and Alexa: Amazon.co.uk: Amazon Devices


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 9, 2021)

I'm looking for some recommended bluetooth (probably earbud) headphones for a teenager. 
I bought myself some mpow ones for jogging a year or so ago and love them, but they don't seem to make them anymore. . . . also my daughter won't be jogging so probably doesn't need them to be waterproof and have ear catchers etc. 

I'm hoping to get them within or just within the £20 mark.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 9, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm looking for some recommended bluetooth (probably earbud) headphones for a teenager.
> I bought myself some mpow ones for jogging a year or so ago and love them, but they don't seem to make them anymore. . . . also my daughter won't be jogging so probably doesn't need them to be waterproof and have ear catchers etc.
> 
> I'm hoping to get them within or just within the £20 mark.





Throbbing Angel said:


> Depends if you want sit in ear or screw into ear I suppose Me76
> 
> I love my *Anker P2's - currently £40 *- these regularly drop to about £30 with a clicky voucher at Amazon.
> 
> ...


The SoundPeats above are £23ish and £26ish ATM with the 10% clicky voucher. Very well reviewed.

I really like the Anker P2s.  Currently £29.99 but really very good for the money.

HUKD are currently touting some for £12ish




__





						UGREEN HiTune T1 Wireless Earphones - £15.99 (+£4.49 Non-Prime) @ Sold by UGREEN GROUP LIMITED UK and Fulfilled by Amazon | hotukdeals
					






					www.hotukdeals.com


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 7, 2022)

Anker P2's down to £24.99 at the mo' - I still rate these highly after 18 months of use - have returned others that were supposed to be better / were more expensive etc.

Seen on HUKD


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 8, 2022)

Less cheap. I am very happy with my Shokz Open Run bone conductor headphones. £130








						Openrun Open-Ear Bone Conduction Wireless Headphones - Shokz UK
					

Openrun wireless bone conduction headphones from Shokz offer open-ear design. Getting the most professional bone conduction technology with safety and comfort.




					uk.shokz.com
				



I got them for running. The are light, don't go in your ear, fit securely on the head without pressure (you don't notice them at all) and  don't block out outside noise. I went for the regular 'new' version (the older ones apparently don't sound as good) and not the more expensive 'pro' version (which supposedly sound a lot better), because they were £30 cheaper and fully waterproof rather than just splash proof.

However. 

Had they been out before I bought the Shokz, I would have bought the Orange Amplification bone conductor headphones which are considerably cheaper (almost half price)
I love Orange Guitar Amps and can't imagine they would let a product out that they were not happy with. . . though I have not actually tried them. 





__





						O Bones – Orange Amps
					






					orangeamps.com


----------



## abe11825 (Jun 14, 2022)

I've been using JLab JBuds Air Sport True Wireless Bluetooth Earbuds for about 2 years now, and find for the price ($50 at the time. Originally $70), they work. Hooks on ears like a pair of hearing aids, so no worry about them falling out. 

I've run a small gamut of wired headphones (both wired direct to my phone and then wireless with just a wire around your head.. like the Skullcandy and Ankor). With what I do for work, I can't have a lot of loose wires since I move furniture. Lesson learned when a pair of Apple wired headphones got stuck in a folding chair and I almost cut my finger off trying to get myself untangled (don't ask how I managed to get myself caught up.. it was weird). 

So I've got the JLab and I can use them for most of the day with no problems. Because I deal with the public, I'm constantly having to take the pieces out of my ear to have conversations with people, but they don't seem to mind. 

As much as I listen to things (up to 5 hours a day, but not every day), I'm charging the case (and subsequently the buds) every other week... hence the above comment about "most of the day".

There is a way to have noise cancellation (which is normal use) but then there is the ability to hear surroundings ("aware mode"), which makes everything tinny. If I move my head the right way, it sounds like a pebble bouncing in a tin can in my ear. I don't recommend the aware mode even though it works, what you are listening to becomes slight crap.

Which has no effect on the fact it has 3 different levels of boost (EQ) - "signature", "bass boost" and "balanced". Because I listen to podcasts and not a lot of music, I keep it on balanced. 

In the charging case, I sometimes find lately that the buds become loose internally and automatically connect to my phone and I don't realize it. If the case gets jarred in my pocket too often (it gets hit on a table move or something), that's when the headphones slightly come off the charging base. Which inadvertently drains the battery in the buds. But the case has a USB cable attached to it, so all you have to do is plug it into a USB acceptable charging source. There is no other plug option to charge it. It's USB or nothing.

There are tap combinations you can do on both buds or individual buds depending on what you're wanting (making a call, having the phone assistant [Siri, etc], volume, EQ, etc), and I'm always messing things up when I try to remember them. I've rewound a podcast mistakenly when I was looking to pause it... and I was 90 minutes in to a 120 minute listen. 

Making calls is a different beast. I have a friend who I voice chat with on both Hangouts and Skype and he says it's hard to understand me as he hears every other word some times. When he hears full sentences, I sound far away and blocky. Regular cell calls are not that bad, but still not 100% clear. I think the bluetooth connection is what kills it for any type of phone calls. Even with I'm in a good cellular spot for proper transmission, calls are wonky. Music / podcasts / audio of that nature is more clear and better than making a call. Not recommended on that aspect (calling).


----------



## xenon (Jun 14, 2022)

I got some Blitzwolf (who?) something or other last year. Circa 50 quid. They're advertised as noise cancelling but only as in they cover your ears. There's no active NC feature.

They're actually pretty good and my go to headphones for listening to music on mobile. You can use them with the included detachable wire and they have an SC card reader so can work stand alone. The sound is decent, plenty bassy but clear too and comfortable to wear.


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2022)

I wish I could get on with wireless earphones, but every pair I've tried has seen one of them pop out of a lugole and nearly been lost. I've been using wired bluetooth earphones (i.e. with a cable connecting the two) and at least ensures their safety but the charging is still a faff.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 15, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Less cheap. I am very happy with my Shokz Open Run bone conductor headphones. £130
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I recently bought some shokz open run and very happy with them.....but next time will be looking at the orange ones.

My swimming shokz have died........


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 15, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> My swimming shokz have died........


Gawd, that's not good. They haven't been out that long have they? 

In regards to Orange, I am gutted they were not available when I bought my Open Runs. I do like the open run (bit tinny, but to be expected), but Orange are good company with great customer service. Their business is sound, so I would have thought they tried their level best to get the best product out that they could. 
I could also have saved myself £50


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 15, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Gawd, that's not good. They haven't been out that long have they?
> 
> In regards to Orange, I am gutted they were not available when I bought my Open Runs. I do like the open run (bit tinny, but to be expected), but Orange are good company with great customer service. Their business is sound, so I would have thought they tried their level best to get the best product out that they could.
> I could also have saved myself £50


They have been out a while as I have had two pairs- the first I broke as they are stupidly delicate but the second ones just stopped. (However they are within the warranty) The reviews do point this out so if I was looking for a new pair I'd probably look elsewhere....but they would have to be bone conducting...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 18, 2022)

Coincidentally I think I just upped my game somewhat - and finally polished off my retirement present Amazon gift vouchers 
In the first instance I am more usually a pedestrian and gardener than a cyclist so don't need to be so aware of my surroundings ... and I daily spend an hour under a tree in the park .. Hopefully it will encourage me to stop sharing my music with my neighbours for the last two or three years here before I move to somewhere without immediate neighbours...

For the past couple of years I've actually been using these - very acceptable for when you're on the move, and amazing for the price, but time for something better ...



And as is my wont a rather quirky set of choices ...

1.  Koss Portapro headphones since I love the KSC75s for cycling and these have an even better reputation- sound-wise.. I always fancied a pair ... £33.99



2. A relatively cheap Chinese bluetooth adaptor that is reckoned to give a lot more oomph than plugging phones directly into my phone .. £25.99




3. A BT dongle for my PC - which I may fit on the end of a USB extension to maximise range in the house.


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Coincidentally I think I just upped my game somewhat - and finally polished off my retirement present Amazon gift vouchers
> In the first instance I am more usually a pedestrian and gardener than a cyclist so don't need to be so aware of my surroundings ... and I daily spend an hour under a tree in the park .. Hopefully it will encourage me to stop sharing my mmusic with my neighbours for the last two or three years here before I move to somewhere without immediate neighbours...
> 
> And as is my wont a rather quirky set of choices ...
> ...


By 'eck those headphones are ugly! Have they got built in fans or something?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 18, 2022)

editor said:


> By 'eck those headphones are ugly! Have they got built in fans or something?


You should see my footwear  :-






I'm so uncool I'm cool


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 19, 2022)

So this 20 metre range bluetooth dongle should be with me soon and I have a 5 metre USB extension so could hang it from the back bedroom window like I do with my slave WIFI ..
My idea is that I will wander freely all over the house and garden streaming off the PC .
My WIFI deffo extends to the end of the garden ...

It will be interesting to see how well this would work...

Of course I have my phone too ... I wonder if that would would take precedence if I connected in the garden and if it would automatically switch back to the PC when I unpaired it ...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 19, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> So this 20 metre range bluetooth dongle should be with me soon and I have a 5 metre USB extension so could hang it from the back bedroom window like I do with my slave WIFI ..
> My idea is that I will wander freely all over the house and garden streaming off the PC .
> My WIFI deffo extends to the end of the garden ...
> 
> ...


I just have all my songs on a card on my phone. 
I don't want to put my Mac on every time I want to hear music.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 19, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I just have all my songs on a card on my phone.
> I don't want to put my Mac on every time I want to hear music.


You switch your computer off ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 19, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> You switch your computer off ?


So I have the BT dongle on the end of a 5 metre USB 2 extension hanging from the landing ceiling and it seems to enable me to move from my chair to the bathroom / kitchen OK but drops out at the downstairs back door ... the odd dropout even sitting here - it even crashed my PC initially - second time I've had a BSOD recently - I definitely need a new PC and USB 3.
The BT receiver is pretty decent - certainly capable of damaging my ears ... possibly small enough to clip to the headphones I will see ......
My new headphones arrive tomorrow.
The foam pads on my little Panasonics are nearly worn out now - poor things must know they're about to be usurped.

The idea is that my PC speakers are never turned on to annoy the neighbours - so my singing may get them sending in the authorities 

Edit:- tried it in the garden with my phone - seems the range on the receiver may be the limiting factor - phone will need to be dead in the middle of the garden ...

A shame they insisted on putting a BT receiver in a metal box ...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 19, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> So I have the BT dongle on the end of a 5 metre USB 2 extension hanging from the landing ceiling and it seems to enable me to move from my chair to the bathroom / kitchen OK but drops out at the downstairs back door ... the odd dropout even sitting here - it even crashed my PC initially - second time I've had a BSOD recently - I definitely need a new PC and USB 3.
> The BT receiver is pretty decent - certainly capable of damaging my ears ... possibly small enough to clip to the headphones I will see ......
> My new headphones arrive tomorrow.
> The foam pads on my little Panasonics are nearly worn out now - poor things must know they're about to be usurped.
> ...


I really don't understand what you are trying to achieve. 
You want to listen to music anywhere in your house and in your garden etc on blue tooth headphones, but you don't want to do it via something mobile, like say . . . . a mobile phone? What is the purpose of all these usb dongles or being connected to your PC or even the wifi?


----------



## kropotkin (Jun 19, 2022)

editor said:


> I wish I could get on with wireless earphones, but every pair I've tried has seen one of them pop out of a lugole and nearly been lost. I've been using wired bluetooth earphones (i.e. with a cable connecting the two) and at least ensures their safety but the charging is still a faff.


If always agreed with this until last time I had COVID I went a bit mad in isolation and bought these









						Sony WF-1000XM4 review
					

What Hi-Fi? Awards 2022 winner. Sony delivers the goods with another stunning pair of true wireless earbuds




					www.whathifi.com
				




They are just perfect.
Got them in an Amazon deal from Spain I think


----------



## BristolEcho (Jun 19, 2022)

kropotkin said:


> If always agreed with this until last time I had COVID I went a bit mad in isolation and bought these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the M3s which are also amazing.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 19, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I really don't understand what you are trying to achieve.
> You want to listen to music anywhere in your house and in your garden etc on blue tooth headphones, but you don't want to do it via something mobile, like say . . . . a mobile phone? What is the purpose of all these usb dongles or being connected to your PC or even the wifi?


Well it's proving to be exactly what I wanted - the garden coverage was an afterthought.
The main thing is when I'm home - i.e upstairs where I live - I need never plug in my speakers and in theory I can forget what time or day it is and never disturb my neighbours again.

This is partly a stop-gap as I hope in a few years' time to be living in a barn - or at least a house with an atrium with no immediate neighbours ...

The PC happens to be my world - my phone is almost *just *an MP3 player ... and I'm happy to physically separate myself from the phone - less snagging of cables, less destruction of earphone jack - and this cheapo amp gives a lot more oomph ...and it has a proper volume knob 

And quality-wise it's also massively below what my HIFI potentially is - and will be - but in a new house with all my media playing through a decent DAC... maybe I'll even up my game in the mobile / portable department too ...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 19, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Well it's proving to be exactly what I wanted - the garden coverage was an afterthought.
> The main thing is when I'm home - i.e upstairs where I live - I need never plug in my speakers and in theory I can forget what time or day it is and never disturb my neighbours again.
> 
> This is partly a stop-gap as I hope in a few years' time to be living in a barn - or at least a house with an atrium with no immediate neighbours ...
> ...


You misunderstand me. 
I really don't know at all what you are trying to achieve. You are on a thread about bluetooth headphones, so I assume you to play something through bluetooth headphones. . . but for some reason this has to come directly from your PC?  
I'm not trying to be difficult, I just don't know what you are doing.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 19, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> You misunderstand me.
> I really don't know at all what you are trying to achieve. You are on a thread about bluetooth headphones, so I assume you to play something through bluetooth headphones. . . but for some reason this has to come directly from your PC?
> I'm not trying to be difficult, I just don't know what you are doing.


I want Bluetooth, but I also want the phones of my choice.
This has added functionality to my listening - whether upstairs, in the garden, in the park or on my bike.
The Portapros come in a BT version, but it's all my eggs in one basket and £90 and these little Chinese amps are rated by some by themselves.

The headphone socket on my PC is dead and I had to use a USB soundcard to listen with headphones .
And who knows I might choose to sometimes use the line-in on this amp - or plug my choice of wired phones directly into my phone ..

My default way to enjoy music and everything else used to be and will be again my stacked Quad ESLs which are like wearing giant headphones.

One day I may well want audio that will tolerate ocean swimming.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jun 19, 2022)

Bose are my go to. Got a big pair, some wired noisecancelling ear plugs and some wireless ones for the gym

The wireless go with me everywhere, sound good, stay in when exercising and hold charge really well. Just take them out their wee container and they connect 









						Bose Sport Earbuds | Bose
					

True wireless Bluetooth sport earbuds from Bose featuring lifelike sound and a comfortably secure fit. Shop Bose Sport Earbuds today.




					www.bose.co.uk


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 20, 2022)

.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 12, 2022)

Tempted by a new pair as its prime day. Nothing to expensive as they're for running. I've used Bluetooth ones with a cable between each bit for years which does have the advantage of one falls out you don't loose them.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 12, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Tempted by a new pair as its prime day. Nothing to expensive as they're for running. I've used Bluetooth ones with a cable between the each bit for years which does have the advantage of one falls out you don't loose them.


The only reason I got something expensive is because they were for running. 
The shockz bone conductor ones I got for running have ended up being excellent, but if I did it all again I would get Orange ones  (The brand not the colour) as they are £50 or so cheaper, and I can't imagine Orange making a shit product.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 12, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> The only reason I got something expensive is because they were for running.
> The shockz bone conductor ones I got for running have ended up being excellent, but if I did it all again I would get Orange ones  (The brand not the colour) as they are £50 or so cheaper, and I can't imagine Orange making a shit product.



They look nice, but still a bit rich for my tastes sadly.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 12, 2022)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Depends if you want sit in ear or screw into ear I suppose Me76
> 
> I love my *Anker P2's - currently £40 *- these regularly drop to about £30 with a clicky voucher at Amazon.
> 
> ...



The A1s are £28 today, at that price I might be tempted to see how I get on without a wire. But will hang fire a bit to see if there are any other good deals on budget headphone.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 12, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> They look nice, but still a bit rich for my tastes sadly.


I can understand that. I must have been feeling a bit fruity when I bought mine. 
In my case I figured listening to music was a large part of my running, and I am running around three or four times a week. The combination of not sticking something in your ear and something holding onto your head like glasses (that won't fall off) made it worthwhile for me. I just wish the Orange headphones had been available when I wanted them for Brighton half back in Feb.


----------



## danski (Nov 27, 2022)

kropotkin said:


> If always agreed with this until last time I had COVID I went a bit mad in isolation and bought these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are on offer for £159 atm. 
Still happy with yours?


----------



## kropotkin (Nov 27, 2022)

Best headphones I've ever used


----------



## DaphneM (Nov 27, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> The A1s are £28 today, at that price I might be tempted to see how I get on without a wire. But will hang fire a bit to see if there are any other good deals on budget headphone.


Got Anker P2 Mini for £25. They do the job well


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 27, 2022)

DaphneM said:


> Got Anker P2 Mini for £25. They do the job well



I tried *a pair of their A40's* last week as they have noise cancellation.  I could discern no difference between them and the P2's I have. The noise cancellation added nothing whatsoever. The buds were fine but not worth what I paid in the sale, £63 instead of £90.

I sent them back within 48 hours and went back to my £30ish Anger P2's which I've had for nearly 2 years now.  If I need ANC when I am at work I'll continue to use my Bose over ear headphones unless I find some ANC buds that do the job.

I find that the isolation on buds does more than anything else. A really good, tight fit is really important.  I had that on the A40's but the ANC added nothing, could still make out conversations when it was turned up to 11. The other modes were useless (for me at least) as they allowed more noise through.

Ho Hum

I was very tempted by *the new Bose QC II Buds* but they are nearly £300 [£250 during BlackFriday] and they just _can't_ be ten times better than my P2's, can they?


----------



## xenon (Nov 27, 2022)

The relatively cheap Blitzwolf ones I've been using for just over a year have an odd qwerk. Like the iphone forgets where the sound is supposed to be going. I.e. you stop hearing stuff and have to tap the side of the phones (which is play) several times to get it to start again. Or speak to Siri via pressing the button to sort of wake them up then press play on the screen.

The sound is still pretty decent and the ability to use them wired is also good. however, I may want something else as I often sleep listening to music and these are too big to lie on your side.

TL;DR is reading latest recommendations.


----------



## magneze (Nov 27, 2022)

These are great but you can get them for about a tenner less outside of the Black Friday "deal".









						Panasonic RZ-S500W review
					

What Hi-Fi? Awards 2021 winner. Panasonic's first noise-cancelling true wireless earbuds are stellar performers




					www.whathifi.com
				




Not for exercising though. I don't think they'd work great, the fit isn't secure enough.


----------



## xenon (Nov 27, 2022)

Ah is all buds. Don't want earbuds. Music sounds better in over ear cans.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 27, 2022)

I bought these https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B09TVHSVMR/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

They are good value for the money.

As you get older your hearing deteriorates, I doubt if I could tell the difference between these and ones at ten times the price.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 27, 2022)

Can't people post links that are to sites other than Amazon 😓 I won't touch them.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 27, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> I bought these https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B09TVHSVMR/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> They are good value for the money.
> 
> As you get older your hearing deteriorates, I doubt if I could tell the difference between these and ones at ten times the price.



Yeah, that's true about age.

The buds I sent back have a fancy app that builds you a sounds profile built on your responses to a load on beeps and boops. Part of that set up was asking your age bracket so it can adjust accordingly.

I think as long as one is happy with the sound and fit of any cans or buds, that's all that should matter, innit?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 27, 2022)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Yeah, that's true about age.
> 
> The buds I sent back have a fancy app that bulls you a sounds profile built on your responses to a load on beeps and boops. Part of that set up was asking your age bracket so it can adjust accordingly.
> 
> I think as long as one is happy with the sound and fit of any cans or buds, that's all that should matter, innit?



I only use them late at night if Mrs Sas is in bed, background music really.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 27, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Can't people post links that are to sites other than Amazon 😓 I won't touch them.


Unfortunately, a lot of the Anker headphones and earbuds can't be purchased through their UK site. No idea why.
Dunno if anyone else stocks their stuff.  e2a.  Currys and Argos are listed as their UK bricks and mortar/web partners as well as the mighty Amazon.

Bose Quiet comfort II buds are the same price on Bose UK as on Amazon. Plus their refurbished stuff has a90 day no quibble return set up AND a 2yr warranty when you buy direct.









						Black Friday 2022 | Headphones, Earbuds and Bluetooth Speakers | Bose
					

Black Friday deals at Bose. Discover perfect holiday gift ideas, shop Bluetooth speakers, noise cancelling headphones, earbuds, soundbars and wireless subwoofers.




					www.bose.co.uk
				





MyMemory sell Aukey and MPow headphones and buds as well as Amazon








						Memory Cards, Micro SD Cards, USB Memory Sticks, SD Cards, SDHC - Free Delivery | MyMemory
					

MyMemory is an online digital memory retailer, offering affordable memory from the world’s leading brands. Shop online for FREE UK delivery!




					www.mymemory.co.uk
				



Currently doing Aukey EP-T31's at £9! Or two pairs for £17.00!

I got some cracking MPow over ear ANC cans for £18 I think a couple of months back, to leave in my locker at the gym. Perfect for drowning or the shite they play there and for me to sweat all over and not have to worry about.


HotUK deals is a good source for these kind of deals year round, not just at Xmas and Black Friday Week.








						Headphones Black Friday 2022 Deals ➡️ Cheapest Price, Sale UK | hotukdeals
					

Latest Headphones ➤ deals & offers - November 2022 ☑️ Get the best discounts, cheapest price for Headphones and save money on hotukdeals.




					www.hotukdeals.com
				





Sennheiser are very well regarded.  Never had any myself.
Current offers: Sale: Offers on Headphones & More | Sennheiser
Their Outlet/Refurbs:  Outlet | Sennheiser


Richer Sounds are still going and still one of the most knowledgable places on the web/high street.




__





						All Headphones - Headphones - Headphones
					






					www.richersounds.com
				



Clearance:  Clearance Bargains
Plus they still have lots of bricks'n'mortar stores.


Xiaomi's UK Store has lots of stuff on offer at the moment, just like everyone else.








						Xiaomi UK
					

Welcome to Xiaomi UK official website to buy your favorite products. Here you can buy the latest Xiaomi smartphones, Redmi smartphones, Mi Bands, Power banks and other popular products, as well as various irregular discounts, all on mi.com/uk.




					www.mi.com
				






And then of course you have the free for all's that are AliExpress and Ebay.





__





						AliExpress - Online Shopping for Popular Electronics, Fashion, Home & Garden, Toys & Sports, Automobiles and More products  - AliExpress
					

Passion shouldn't cost a fortune. On AliExpress, shop online for over 111 million quality deals on Fashion, Accessories, Computer Electronics, Toys, Tools, Home Improvement, Home Appliances, Home & Garden and more!




					www.aliexpress.com
				



Do your research. Pay in your own currency. Use a credit card for maximum protection.  Check if it is cheaper being shipped from a different warehouses if offered more than one - this usually affects shipment times, though.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 28, 2022)

The BT shop sent me this email this morning.
Luckily they have a text only version link in the email.


Another non Amazon option for general tech. Sometimes includes headphones.

BT Shop

For a limited-time only save up to £180 on the most popular tech, including smartphones, gaming, smart home and more.

BT Shop








						Black Friday 2022 | Black Friday Deals & Sales
					

Find incredible Black Friday deals at BT Shop. Make huge savings on smartphones, laptops & TVs in our Black Friday sale.




					email.shop.bt.com
				




Cyber Monday Deals








						Black Friday 2022 | Black Friday Deals & Sales
					

Find incredible Black Friday deals at BT Shop. Make huge savings on smartphones, laptops & TVs in our Black Friday sale.




					email.shop.bt.com


----------



## salem (Nov 28, 2022)

Not sure if they've been posted here but the Cambridge Audio Melomania 1+ are being cleared out for £39 (white) or another tenner for black, they were originally at £119 and got good reviews even at that price.









						Cambridge Audio Melomania 1 review
					

Mind-blowing sound without the wires




					www.techradar.com
				












						Cambridge Audio Melomania 1 Plus review
					

Plus-suffixed sequels with new features and big shoes to fill




					www.whathifi.com
				




You can order direct from the Cambridge Audio website - Melomania 1+ - True Wireless Headphones with free delivery and 60 day money back guarantee if you want to check fit etc. I got a pair and they sound great, although I don't love the button controls and the mics aren't that great for calls.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 28, 2022)

salem said:


> Not sure if they've been posted here but the Cambridge Audio Melomania 1+ are being cleared out for £39 (white) or another tenner for black, they were originally at £119 and got good reviews even at that price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They have those on offer at Richer Sounds ATM.

If you joined their free VIP club you get another discount and they boost the warranty to 6 years on some items 

Are they any good salem ?? You got these? e2a ah, yes you do


----------



## DaphneM (Nov 28, 2022)

Throbbing Angel said:


> I tried *a pair of their A40's* last week as they have noise cancellation.  I could discern no difference between them and the P2's I have. The noise cancellation added nothing whatsoever. The buds were fine but not worth what I paid in the sale, £63 instead of £90.
> 
> I sent them back within 48 hours and went back to my £30ish Anger P2's which I've had for nearly 2 years now.  If I need ANC when I am at work I'll continue to use my Bose over ear headphones unless I find some ANC buds that do the job.
> 
> ...


I very much doubt it


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 28, 2022)

DaphneM said:


> I very much doubt it



That's what I thought, too. This said, I have a pair of Bose ANC can type - and they *are* significantly better than the other, cheaper, over the ear, can type headphones I have. I think the build quality combined with good isolation and good ANC works better than some others I have/have tried.

YMMV


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 28, 2022)

Another couple of bud offers

HUKD today has





						Lenovo LP40 Pro TWS Earphones Bluetooth 5.1/Touch Control Pink/White/Green/Purple £7.10 15 day delivered @ AliExpress/Factory Direct Coll. | hotukdeals
					






					www.hotukdeals.com
				





And one on eBay's deals of the days is various Skullcandy buds via this store
https://www.ebay.co.uk/str/redrocku...uid=GNIu71kgSf-&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 29, 2022)

This is the antithesis of this thread really as I'm not into ultimate portability and won't ever wear in-ears but I'm loving my *Chinese BT headphone amp*.
Thanks to a dongle on a USB extension it means I can listen to my PC all the way to the bathroom and is giving my neighbours a break. I also find it convenient to be attached to the amp but have my phone detached... I always wear a small under-shoulder bag when I'm out and about ...

The amp delivers more grunt to my big *Philips open-backs* and more noticeably makes my puny *£7 Panasonic*s bearable when it rains and I have to put the Philips away for safety - though I'm going to see if I can come up with some weather protection for light rain ...

So I've just ordered a replacement pair of *Koss KSC75*s so it's a lot less of a quality drop when I'm not able to wear the big cans - when cycling - or when doing serious exercise (though that's some way off)..
I opted for customer returns rather than paying more and waiting for delivery from the USA ...  I partly felt it a worthy gesture as I returned some cans earlier in the year.
I've had them for under £15 in the past, but they're consistently more expensive these days.

Hopefully I will pro-actively improve the cabling and will be looking for a headband - though in bad weather I'm wearing a buff over them in any case ...not sure about hole-drilling and foam pad mods - that will have to wait until some future date when I locate all my broken pairs and the necessary enthusiasm ...





			https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B08KG4XVWM/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 1, 2022)

My new KSC75s arrived and they will be fine for cycling and rainy park days, but I miss the delicacy of the treble of the Philips so I suspect I may well be investigating some modding... the HP amp certainly makes the best of them...
Quite why anyone thinks the horrible portapros are any kind of improvement is beyond me ...

I was sadly reminded yesterday that in France there's potentially a EU135 fine for cycling with earphones so I will have to ingratiate myself with the local constabulary and generally be discreet - hopefully they'll be more laid-back in Brittany ..


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2022)

I've got to say I was blown away by how bloody good the noise cancellation on the Anker Soundcore Q20s was when I was on a flight recently. They're truly amazing cans for the price.


----------



## danski (Dec 1, 2022)

kropotkin said:


> Best headphones I've ever used


Really enjoying mine. Can hear the bass so  much better than on the others I had and I'm not constantly pushing them back in my ears as they fit really well. The other cheaper pair I had were definitely a good investment as they did sound very good for the price and helped me know if I would get use out of a better pair as I'd not used any headphones when out and about for years. Still find it a bit weird tbh (being in my own little audio bubble) but more and more I had been thinking I'd like to be listening to music right now, and I can!


----------



## shifting gears (Dec 2, 2022)

salem said:


> Not sure if they've been posted here but the Cambridge Audio Melomania 1+ are being cleared out for £39 (white) or another tenner for black, they were originally at £119 and got good reviews even at that price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I’ve got these as well, paid £100 a couple of years back and thought that was a fair price tbh, so £40 or £50 is a snip, really

Agree about the mics not being great for calls, but the sound for listening to music is lovely and detailed


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 2, 2022)

Those sound very impressive.
I suppose I may have to consider in-ear when I cycle in France - but I have never cycled with cans that block out ambient sounds - it seems to affect my balance even before the claustrophobia sets in... perhaps in-ear plus binaural microphones mixed-in ...

I wonder what the gendarmes would do if one strapped loudspeakers to a helmet ...


----------



## salem (Dec 2, 2022)

Have you tried bone conduction headphones gentlegreen ? They're not audiophile quality but are amazing for being able to hear what's going on around you. Tried a few at the airport over the years and they're getting better quality too


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 2, 2022)

salem said:


> Have you tried bone conduction headphones gentlegreen ? They're not audiophile quality but are amazing for being able to hear what's going on around you. Tried a few at the airport over the years and they're getting better quality too


Thanks - I suppose I might do.
As I say it's only if I cycle in France - somewhat in the future..
I will have to check the lie of the land - and the context - I never listened to music when it was a social ride.
I have never had any issues with the KSC75s - I rarely turn up the volume except in a few specific places.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 2, 2022)

editor said:


> I've got to say I was blown away by how bloody good the noise cancellation on the Anker Soundcore Q20s was when I was on a flight recently. They're truly amazing cans for the price.



Currently £41 on Amazon if you tick the apply 18% discount voucher button


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 5, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Those sound very impressive.
> I suppose I may have to consider in-ear when I cycle in France - but I have never cycled with cans that block out ambient sounds - it seems to affect my balance even before the claustrophobia sets in... perhaps in-ear plus binaural microphones mixed-in ...
> 
> I wonder what the gendarmes would do if one strapped loudspeakers to a helmet ...



Sounds a great way to piss people off regardless.

Not sure if I'd like to cut out sound when cycling, even if traffic is more reasonable in France.

As mentioned I'd definitely look at bone conducting ones.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 5, 2022)

Seems safest.

The Anker buds I sent back (A40's) have a mode where they let sounds through - I assume this is for things like when you're in traffic/working and need to hear your name/a bell/alarm/whatever.  Assume that other makers have this too??


----------



## xenon (Dec 5, 2022)

Yeah, it's quite common. Sometimes called transparent audio. Sony have got some, i forget the make.

If you need sun glassses something like the Bose Frames are a good option, keeping your ears uncovered. Wouldn't have paid full price but picked up some Bose Tempos on sale in the summer.


----------



## Me76 (Wednesday at 7:19 PM)

More of a warning this one.  My skullcandy sesh Evo has stopped charging and as they are over two years old and only cost £35 I was fine with that. 

Thought I'd get some more as I have skullcandy jib for work and they are pretty good too.  

They don't have sesh Evo on the skullcandy website any more so I got Mods.  
The sound is rubbish and so tinny it made me stop listening to music when traveling.  Also, the Bluetooth connection is pretty poor and would break up if I put my phone in my bag.  

So I am sending them back and getting another pair of sesh Evo from another site.


----------

